# buying golf clubs



## virgingolfer (Apr 29, 2007)

i want to know if anyone has heard a bout confidence golf E.S.P. clubs before?
i was interested in buyin them?
any feed back would be nice. the clubs i need are irons left hand . if you have any brand suggestions would be great i dont want to spen alot of money.
thanks for your feed back


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is a couple of sites that sell Confidence Golf Equipment. Have not used the equipment myself, but it appears to be your typical entry level golf gear. You might just check your local Buy/Sell-Swap/Shop-Newpapers for used golf equipment, sometimes there are some real bargains to be had.

Golf Clubs Discount Golf Sets from Golf Outlets of America

Golf Clubs Discount Golf Sets from The Sports HQ

Del


----------

